# Confused about hookups



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

before I get flamed - I have done a search which has left me more confused.

I'm off on my first trip abroad in march. From what I read I should be buying the following:

- polarity tester
- Continental mains adapter 
- uk mains adapter 
- self reversed continental mains adapter 
- self reversed uk mains adapter 
- voltage tester

Is this right?

I thought the point of the polarity tester was to test before plugging the van in but I've found a lot that you plug into your electric plugs inside the van - surely this could harm something?

Is this right? Also where is the cheapest places to buy these? And before you say I know about outdoorbits!

Many thanks


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I don't use a voltage tester in relation to hook-ups but the rest of your list is familiar to a lot of us. 
When I use the polarity tester I plug it into a socket near the door and then when I plug in the hook up I can check it quickly or I can get herself to shout how many lights come up on it. If necessary I then plug in one of the polarity adapter wires. No appliances are plugged in until we get three lights.
This process is arguably unnecessary but I still feel that bit more secure knowing that I have checked and hey, holidays are supposed to be stress free!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

This is what I have:

1) Polarity tester (mains tester from Maplin, less than a tenner)
2) 2 pin continental domestic plug to blue 3-pin adapter (self-made)
3) male 3 pin to female 3 pin, with live / neutral reversed (self-made)

And that's it.

I plug my hookup cable (90% of continental outlets use the blue 3-pin outlets) in. I plug in the mains tester - item 1 - into a socket in the van. Turn on. If the lights show live/neutral swapped, I switch off, pop outside, plug in item 3, then a final check with the tester. Job done.

If you're not sure about making the cables, if ODB doesn't suit, you can find them on Ebay or Towsure or most motorhome / caravan accessory shops.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cronkle said:


> This process is arguably unnecessary but I still feel that bit more secure knowing that I have checked and hey, holidays are supposed to be stress free!


This is, of course, true. We can get into details of double poles and automatic changeover switches - a search of the forum for "polarity" would probably bring up more threads than you can shake a stick at. I've discussed the necessity (or otherwise) of polarity changers with Annie, but she's of the "better safe than sorry" persuasion, and for the few quid and a couple of minutes on arrival, it gives me a quiet life :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for your very quick replies. I also agree it is better to be safe than sorry.


Couldnt find the polarity tester but found it cheap on ebay so will get one ordered.

I've read that it is very easy to reverse the wires in the plug. However just so I can get some ideas - could anyone give me a link to buy a reversed continental mains hookup. I have tried towsure and ebay but don't think I'm using the right search terms. Help!

what stars you all are!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I searched Ebay for *caravan cable*, and got lots os stuff.

:: Here's one :: which comes with a Euro adapter (do you already have a hookup cable?)

:: This :: is a load of continental adapters.

Can't find the polarity swapover one, though. Someone will be along with a link soon, I'm sure.

Gerald


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

You may find that people will not want to sell something that has been deliberately wired up wrong 8O , Health'n'safety y'know.
It really is quite simple to just undo the plug and swap the blue and the brown over or find someone who can.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cronkle said:


> just undo the plug and swap the blue and the brown over or find someone who can.


It always worries me giving advice on electrical systems, even if it's just rewiring a plug. I'd hate for someone inexperienced to think it's easy, do it themselves, mess it up, and cause damage or injury.

Yes, a polarity changeover cable has male / female blue plug / socket on, is around 1m long, and at one end, has the live and neutral (blue - brown, or whatever colours they are that isn't the earth) swapped.

These cables can get rained on, so you need to ensure the sealing on the connectors is 100%, and they need to be made very secure (cables clamped properly).

I'm sure I've seen someone give a link to them before. Can't search the forum for them at the mo, but I'll check again later.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Electrics*



cronkle said:


> You may find that people will not want to sell something that has been deliberately wired up wrong 8O , Health'n'safety y'know.
> It really is quite simple to just undo the plug and swap the blue and the brown over or find someone who can.


Hi

Even I can manage to do that - if I can do it, anyone can.

What I will add though, is I actually have a 25m cable for "normal use" and another wired for "reverse polarity" situations. I know some people have a short lead - a few feet long that is wired for reverse polarity and then they connect this to the ordinary lead. I just do not like joining things together.

Russell


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

> I know some people have a short lead - a few feet long that is wired for reverse polarity and then they connect this to the ordinary lead. I just do not like joining things together.


so to confirm i either need:

a reversed 25m cable with built in continental adaptor or
a 25m cable (normal) with shorter reverse polarity cable for continent or
a reversed 25m cable with normal shorter cable for continent

And I will probably be able to reverse the polarity myself - looking at the pictures of continental adaptors they didn't look like you could open them up. I am obviously wrong!


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Does one find a lot of reverse polarity campground sites around Europe or the UK??

Our procedure is to:

1. turn everything off inside the coach breaker box except the main AC breaker.

2. turn off the campsite breaker, plug in, turn the campsite breaker back on.

3. check the polarity light on the coach breaker box

- if OK, turn on your needed appliance breakers
- if reverse polarity, complain and move to a different site hook-up

I am always cautious even though we have an internal powerline monitor from RV Electronics that will shut off incoming current if too high or too low and then automatically resume when OK. This sits in line before the automatic transfer switch. Also, we can monitor voltage levels from inside the coach at anytime.

Just curious...


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Another procedure*

Be equipped with the following:

1 - 3 pin blue adapter - short cable (say 1/2 m) - single trailing socket with polarity tester plugged in.

2 - 3 pin blue adapter - short cable - 3 pin blue adapter with reversed polarity and cable clearly and indelibly marked up as reversed polarity.

3 - 3 pin blue adaptor - short cable - 2 pin blue adaptor.

4 - small container to put nos. 1 and 3 above, (you could also put 2 nos LPG converters in the same container?)

5 - Any number or length of extension leads you care to carry 3 pin blue adaptor to 3 pin blue adaptor.

My procedure is to take container to EHU and check polarity there and then with No. 1 above. The advantages being: You may have to try a number of outlets, you do not have to walk backwards and forwards to your MH, no requirement to communicate between someone inside and someone outside the MH, no reliance or uncertainty as to whether or not something may or may not be switched on inside the MH until you are happy the polarity is as you would like.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*hookups*

When parked get out normal long cable and go to connection,
if it fits plug in, if not connect short continental adapter between cable and connection, plug in. check for polarity in M/H, if reversed get short reversed polarity adapter ( with normal ends, this can be used on normal conection) and fit between long cable and continental adapter, simple as that,
Cheers Don.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

In reality, you're going to stay in one place for at least 12 hours, maybe more (usually 18 hours or more with us), so 2-3 minutes spent getting the connection right is nothing.

Gerald


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

The vast majority of people (me included) just plug in and go. No polarity tester, no reversed leads etc. 

There is a theoretical risk with a reverse polarity, if there is a fault in your appliance, but I have never heard of anyone getting harmed. 

Lets face it, if it was that vital, reverse polarity leads would be readily available in the accessory shops, rather than scratching round for info on specialist forums.

Your choice


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the danger of reversed polarity is a little more than "theoretical". See this from Practical Motorhome


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with Auchmill, its only theoretical. If I remember correctly from my City & Guilds days, AC is AC, whether its on the live or neutral wire. The only problem is that the switch in the socket or the appliance will be switching the neutral as opposed to the live.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Is it not also true that the fuse protection in the appliance plug would then be on the negative side, (if polarity was reversed) leaving the appliance with no fuse protection.

Charlie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Murano said:


> I agree with Auchmill, its only theoretical.


The quote was actually "a little more than theoretical" - i.e. it makes a difference.



Murano said:


> The only problem is that the switch in the socket or the appliance will be switching the neutral as opposed to the live.


As far as the appliance working is concerned, you're right. You make a circuit, it works, you break a circuit, it stops.

*However* if you were to work on an appliance when it was plugged in but switched off, you might think the electrical power was turned off. If the polarity was reversed, the neutral of the appliance would have a live connection, and you might find yourself making a circuit through your body to earth. 8O

Double pole switching means both sides are disconnected, which is OK. Disconnecting from the socket or unplugging from the mains hookup will again isolate the device completely. Paying attention to the polarity might just protect you on that one occasion you're quickly 'just having a little look' at something.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chascass said:


> Is it not also true that the fuse protection in the appliance plug would then be on the negative side, (if polarity was reversed) leaving the appliance with no fuse protection.
> 
> Charlie


No.

It makes no difference which way the leccy flows, it still has to go through the fuse.

That's one less worry, eh Charlie. Phew 8O


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I new I should not have commented on something I know now't about,  In my little electrical world I was seeing the supply entering the appliance before the fuse. :roll: 

Charlie


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a standard 25 metre UK lead, a short UK-UK lead with the live and neutral switched,a short UK-Euro lead, and a polarity tester, thinking I was ready for everything electrical.

That is till I went to Switzerland, there I had to buy another short UK-Swiss lead.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree that several things have to happen before a reverse polarity ac supply causes death. However checking the polarity (and of course those plug in testers check the earth as well) immediately makes it several orders of magnitude less likely that the worst can happen.

I would also like to promote the proper checking of RCD trips. At least once a month press the trip button. As well as ensuring it works it exercises its mechanics makes the thing act faster. You are at risk of death if around 50mA passes through your heart. A slowly operating 30mA trip can deliver much more that that.


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow thanks for everyones replies. Could you tell me the main adaptor that is simply a socket (like the ones in your house)- what do they call those?


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

i guess it really only matters if you have single pole switched applances and plan on working inside one with the main connected.

We usually take our std hook up lead (blue 16a - 16a) and a short two pin -> 16A connector skt. 

What amazes me is the bigger risk is probablt from the "polarity reverser" exposing live mains to water if it rains. I know that my two pin to 16 does but what the heck a two pin euro plug on a hook up in the rain near the sea  is going to be pretty leaky ! 

BIG CAVEAT, I have a german van that has a double pole breaker for over current. If your consumer unit doesnt then if you get a fault to earth with reverser polarity the breaker wont drop and a fire will be the result. SO BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi
if you are worried about testing polarity with hook up lead connected to your van then why not buy one of these
http://tinyurl.com/3266w2
not cheap but worth peace of mind

Alan H


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Why? Why? Why?*

I think I've got this right.........

If you have a UK-wired m/h you need to have the polarity correct because the sockets use single poles switches to save the manufacturers a couple of pennies per socket. There is therefore a potential (note, potential) risk of the socket remaining live if polarity is reversed. Yes? IF I'm correct, polarity makes no difference if your m/h has unswitched sockets. Or am I missing something.

None of this applies to a continental wired m/h which would have either unswitched sockets or double pole switches. I think. Anyone like to expand on this?

Ray


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Why? Why? Why?*



rayhook said:


> I think I've got this right.........
> 
> If you have a UK-wired m/h you need to have the polarity correct because the sockets use single poles switches to save the manufacturers a couple of pennies per socket. There is therefore a potential (note, potential) risk of the socket remaining live if polarity is reversed. Yes? IF I'm correct, polarity makes no difference if your m/h has unswitched sockets. Or am I missing something.
> 
> ...


Not that I'm condoning socket outlets without switches but beyond that UK motorhomes often have single phase circuit breakers (though almost always two phase RCDs) if you trip a single phase breaker and the polarity is reversed your sockets will still be live but your appliances not working.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Just reviewing old posts and wanted to further comment on why we find another pitch if encountering reverse polarity. Our view is if the site owners cannot keep basic electrical connections right, then I am not about to trust the conditions of their breakers and supply - regardless if I have the ability to adapt.

Coach and occupant protection are high on my list of campsite attributes, just as are view and access 

Be sure to plug in using the proper sequence of steps and check the pedestal for breaker, connection and waterproof condition.

Happy camping!


----------

